# Love on the farms



## flexedupicedout (Mar 15, 2019)

I just saw one of my normie homies on twitter retweet one of his friends posting about how him and his fiancee met on twitter and fell in love after he DM'd her heart eye emojis. I just searched reddit and found that there are similar stories there. I'm sure it has happened on every major social media platform atp. Has anyone met someone on here, been charmed by how someone shitposted about chris-chan, then met each other irl and fell in love or does no one on this site go outside? If it hasn't happened yet do you think it ever will?


----------



## dopy (Mar 15, 2019)

i was threatened by a female on here


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 15, 2019)

I have a crush on @Tard Baby.
 

But as far as I know, @emspex and @diana are allegedly married but I don't think they met here?

As for people meeting here and falling in love, I don't see why it couldn't happen and it may have already. I know we have a trophy for marrying a fellow Kiwi.


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 15, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I have a crush on @Tard Baby.
> 
> 
> But as far as I know, @emspex and @diana are allegedly married but I don't think they met here?
> ...



I guess there’s no reason it can’t happen. But in an environment where people (should) keep personal things to a minimum, it makes it unlikely to progress to the point of love. 

Or maybe I’m just a cynic.


----------



## chicken wings (Mar 16, 2019)

flexedupicedout said:


> I just saw one of my normie homies on twitter retweet one of his friends posting about how him and his fiancee met on twitter and fell in love after he DM'd her heart eye emojis. I just searched reddit and found that there are similar stories there. I'm sure it has happened on every major social media platform atp. Has anyone met someone on here, been charmed by how someone shitposted about chris-chan, then met each other irl and fell in love or does no one on this site go outside? If it hasn't happened yet do you think it ever will?



Be reasonably attractive or at the very least, somewhat presentable and approach someone way below your league.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> I guess there’s no reason it can’t happen. But in an environment where people (should) keep personal things to a minimum, it makes it unlikely to progress to the point of love.
> 
> Or maybe I’m just a cynic.



True, but I think it's a sweet idea at first glance. I can see how trust could develop here after months of PMs or something... But on the other hand, we'd have severely autistic children.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Mar 16, 2019)

I've heard of a few instances but to respect their privacy I'm not sharing any info on them.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 16, 2019)

dopy said:


> i was threatened by a female on here


we have females?


----------



## flexedupicedout (Mar 16, 2019)

chicken wings said:


> Be reasonably attractive or at the very least, somewhat presentable and approach someone way below your league.



i know that's how it works irl. the concept of online dating is just interesting to me


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 16, 2019)

I love myself to @Reynard 's profile pic every day


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 16, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> we'd have severely autistic children.


Well now hold on a second. You might be onto something. 

Selective breeding for autism can get us closer to super-autism.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Mar 16, 2019)

This website is the closest i get to sex (except for pornhub)

I swear to godjesus that I've heard of a couple meeting on the cwcki forums and getting married


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Well now hold on a second. You might be onto something.
> 
> Selective breeding for autism can get us closer to super-autism.



Let's see what happens, I guess. I'll take a breed for the team.


----------



## dopy (Mar 16, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> we have females?


kiwifarms, where the men are women, and the women are men, and if you disagree with that you get threatened with actual litigation or imaginary physical violence


----------



## flexedupicedout (Mar 16, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> This website is the closest i get to sex (except for pornhub)
> 
> I swear to godjesus that I've heard of a couple meeting on the cwcki forums and getting married



that's the cuteset most insane shit I've ever heard


----------



## Reynard (Mar 16, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> I love myself to @Reynard 's profile pic every day


But why?


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

flexedupicedout said:


> that's the cuteset most insane shit I've ever heard



Wouldn't it be so nice to have a partner that understood all your autistic internet jokes and interests?


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 16, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I have a crush on @Tard Baby.



Back off, bitch, that's my man (woman? sentient program? I'm really not sure tbh).


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Back off, bitch, that's my man (woman? sentient program? I'm really not sure tbh).



He was shitposting on my profile before you even joined!!!

But yeah, I'm not sure what Baby is either... ?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Mar 16, 2019)

People have met here and gotten married and fucked. Confirmed.


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 16, 2019)

I lurked for years, I swear. He's never even posted on my profile, though


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Valiant said:


> People have met here and gotten married and fucked. Confirmed.



There's hope for some of us, it seems.
 




Feels Over Reals said:


> I lurked for years, I swear. He's never even posted on my profile, though



Whaaaat. Rude... post on his profile and seduce him. He loves farts.


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 16, 2019)

Reynard said:


> But why?


You're my Sailor moon poster


----------



## Reynard (Mar 16, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> You're my Sailor moon poster


Your what?  I’ve never watched that show.  I don’t follow.


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 16, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Your what?  I’ve never watched that show.  I don’t follow.








						Sailor Moon Poster of Fail - CWCki
					






					sonichu.com


----------



## Reynard (Mar 16, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> Sailor Moon Poster of Fail - CWCki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, I’m flattered now!


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 16, 2019)

Valiant said:


> People have met here and gotten married and fucked. Confirmed.



Wow.. and fucked? But only after marriage right? Anything before makes baby jesus cry.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd assume every romantic query from someone on this site would be some sort of honeypot and miss out on the bobs and vagene.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd say most people on here are reclusive autists, so the idea that they, personally volunteer info that could possibly land them their own lolcow thread would be unlikely.

If you are a semi-normie who met others over more mainstream threads on here I'm sure it would happen.

But far as I'm concerned, most autists are doomed to be alone, unless you are a 5/10 girl or better.  Then someone is willing to put up with your shit.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 16, 2019)

Do you think love can bloom, even on a shitposting forum?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 16, 2019)

I’m in a relationship with myself and I am a Farms user, so true love has actually been found on these forums. Marrying myself has been one of the best decisions I’ve made and I wouldn’t be with myself if it weren’t for the Farms.


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 16, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I’m in a relationship with myself and I am a Farms user, so true love has actually been found on these forums. Marrying myself has been one of the best decisions I’ve made and I wouldn’t be with myself if it weren’t for the Farms.



No offence but you are way out of you're league


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 16, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> No offence but you are way out of you're league


You’re just saying that because you have a crush on me. I can see why you would though, I’m pretty amazing.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I’m in a relationship with myself and I am a Farms user, so true love has actually been found on these forums. Marrying myself has been one of the best decisions I’ve made and I wouldn’t be with myself if it weren’t for the Farms.



Years ago I knew a guy who was in our Anime club, he was obviously high level autist since he had no idea all the girls were hitting on him for ages, and looking back you could've told through how he appraoched conversation.  2 of them went out with him and then broke up with him because basically, he was an autist.   So even if you have the looks as a guy it doesn't matter with autism.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Years ago I knew a guy who was in our Anime club, he was obviously high level autist since he had no idea all the girls were hitting on him for ages.  2 of them went out with him and then broke up with him because basically, he was an autist.  So even if you have the looks as a guy it doesn't matter with autism.


I too have autism and that is why I’m married to myself. Nobody understands me as well as myself, but I’m flattered if fellow humans take romantic interest in me.


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 16, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> You’re just saying that because you have a crush on me. I can see why you would though, I’m pretty amazing.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 16, 2019)

I can see it happening in the off chance. Although I don't hold much optimism in online relationships. You'd have to meet in real life obviously or live nearby.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Clop (Mar 16, 2019)

Love on the Farms is the bravest kind I can think of. Powerleveling here could mean losing your friends and career. Only a fool in love would throw those away for a little bit of slime.

Fortunately I hate people and do freelancing. Hmu you fucking disgusting perverts, I've got a freezer hook with your name on it.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Mar 16, 2019)

Valiant said:


> People have met here and gotten married and fucked. Confirmed.



This. There's even a cheevo for doing it.





In all seriousness, no matter how edgy or autistic you think you are for being here, we're still people. As long as there is a way to communicate with each other, people will meet and intercourse will eventually happen.


----------



## edibleBulimia (Mar 16, 2019)

Had a crush on a user before I realized that was pretty autistic. I guess the closest I’ll ever get to that trophy is getting a bf irl and telling him about KF, but that would be even more autistic.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 16, 2019)

When I was on SA there was a story of two posters there who had met up on the CWCWiki (as was than) and got married. This is usually recounted as some sort of horror story, and whenever either of them tried to post they would get dogpiled by other users for "getting married to a fellow fat weirdo on a stalking forum". I can't remember their SA usernames but they have both long since been banned. Supposedly they had pizza on their wedding night, left the box under the bed, then ate the cold pizza off the floor the following morning. "Floor Pizza" has subsequently become a minor SA meme.

Edit - found some deets - these are the SA usernames, no idea what their KF IDs are:



> The Saurus is married to Clochette, who is floor pizza woman. They apparently met on a Chris-Chan forums and later moved to the US funded by Clochette's sex work to become national socialists.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Spunt said:


> When I was on SA there was a story of two posters there who had met up on the CWCWiki (as was than) and got married. This is usually recounted as some sort of horror story, and whenever either of them tried to post they would get dogpiled by other users for "getting married to a fellow fat weirdo on a stalking forum". I can't remember their SA usernames but they have both long since been banned. Supposedly they had pizza on their wedding night, left the box under the bed, then ate the cold pizza off the floor the following morning. "Floor Pizza" has subsequently become a minor SA meme.
> 
> Edit - found some deets - these are the SA usernames, no idea what their KF IDs are:



THAT was them? I've heard this story so many times but I never knew they met there!


----------



## edibleBulimia (Mar 16, 2019)

Spunt said:


> When I was on SA there was a story of two posters there who had met up on the CWCWiki (as was than) and got married. This is usually recounted as some sort of horror story, and whenever either of them tried to post they would get dogpiled by other users for "getting married to a fellow fat weirdo on a stalking forum". I can't remember their SA usernames but they have both long since been banned. Supposedly they had pizza on their wedding night, left the box under the bed, then ate the cold pizza off the floor the following morning. "Floor Pizza" has subsequently become a minor SA meme.
> 
> Edit - found some deets - these are the SA usernames, no idea what their KF IDs are:



A beautiful love story.


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 16, 2019)

I have a very intimate (but non-romantic) friendship with another Kiwi. Does that count?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 16, 2019)

The extreme cringy thirsting for @SelmaHendersen proved that love was real on the farms, at least for a little while.


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 16, 2019)

Who needs love when you have these?


(@Ron /pol/ is mai waifu /sneed)


----------



## J A N D E K (Mar 16, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> I have a very intimate (but non-romantic) friendship with another Kiwi. Does that count?


Kinda... I can see where you are coming from. I have several rather oddly intimate, yet innocent/platonic  relationship here. I feel strangely close to these kiwis and have genuine affection for them.

I can totally see how a love connection could happen here. I had lengthy IRL relationship with a girl I met while playing an online game. Meeting someone here would be the same. Maybe the stakes would be a little higher, but love is always a gamble.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> Kinda... I can see where you are coming from. I have several rather oddly intimate, yet innocent/platonic  relationship here. I feel strangely close to these kiwis and have genuine affection for them.
> 
> I can totally see how a love connection could happen here. I had lengthy IRL relationship with a girl I met while playing an online game. Meeting someone here would be the same. Maybe the stakes would be a little higher, but love is always a gamble.



I've found this is the only place I can discuss things with people.   I talk to people in RL, but it's just small talk, hows the weather, hows work etc...  No one is interested in some more obscure interests, and they are definately not interested in discussing controversial topics, especially since most of them simply parrot the same articles I've already read back to me.

Sounds kinda sad now that I've written it down.  How lame.


----------



## J A N D E K (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I've found this is the only place I can discuss things with people.   I talk to people in RL, but it's just small talk, hows the weather, hows work etc...  No one is interested in some more obscure interests, and they are definately not interested in discussing controversial topics, especially since most of them simply parrot the same articles I've already read back to me.
> 
> Sounds kinda sad now that I've written it down.  How lame.


Not lame... I feel the same.

TFW you wish your kiwi friends were your IRL friends 
_sigh_


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 16, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> Kinda... I can see where you are coming from. I have several rather oddly intimate, yet innocent/platonic  relationship here. I feel strangely close to these kiwis and have genuine affection for them.


Interesting... I was talking about an intimate IRL relationship with a Kiwi though, getting together for drinking and going on "dates" together.

It's a bit complicated. Not sure how to label it, but there's love involved I guess so maybe it counts.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 16, 2019)

I never felt in love with anyone, online or in real life. I don't believe in those things.

But I believe in homossexual sex and this has definitely happened between two users from this shithole.


----------



## Beth (Mar 16, 2019)

I do not see why not...?

Sure, there are some really super autistic users here, but the majority of the people here are genuinely nice, kind and friendly and would probably make good spouses?


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Mar 16, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> But I believe in homossexual sex and this has definitely happened between two users from this shithole.


What, just two?


----------



## J A N D E K (Mar 16, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> Interesting... I was talking about an intimate IRL relationship with a Kiwi though, getting together for drinking and going on "dates" together.
> 
> It's a bit complicated. Not sure how to label it, but there's love involved I guess so maybe it counts.


That’s cool. I know of kiwis here that have met up IRL to share drinks etc. I’d totally do that with the right person, or people here , if it ever arose. 

I say go for it, if you haven’t already. I would.


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 16, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> I say go for it, if you haven’t already. I would.


That's what we have right now, it's just not really a bf-gf kind of relationship. But enough of my faggotry.


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 16, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> not really a bf-gf kind of relationship



When in doubt, whip it out.


----------



## dopy (Mar 16, 2019)

Beth said:


> but the majority of the people here are genuinely nice


lmao where am i


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

Seems very unlikely, with the amount of paranoia people seem to have, over getting their info exposed.
And in addition to that, it is very likely that one person is not gonna like how the other looks irl.
There are way better sites for this kind of stuff. Also with less damaged people on it.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> Seems very unlikely, with the amount of paranoia people seem to have, over getting their info exposed.
> And in addition to that, it is very likely that one person is not gonna like how the other looks irl.
> There are way better sites for this kind of stuff. Also with less damaged people on it.



Why would non damaged people be interested in damaged people though?


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 16, 2019)

Damaged people try harder in bed.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Why would non damaged people be interested in damaged people though?


If you just want to shag someone, you can hide it for a while, if youre good at it.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> If you just want to shag someone, you can hide it for a while, if youre good at it.



If you want to shag theres tinder or snapchat.  That's probably great for people who are only looking for their perfect sexual partner who matches all their kinks.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> If you just want to shag someone, you can hide it for a while, if youre good at it.


None of us have sex anyway, the objective to Kiwi Farms dating is finding true and honest autistic love.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> If you want to shag theres tinder or snapchat.  That's probably great for people who are only looking for their perfect sexual partner who matches all their kinks.



Pff, the average kfarmer wouldnt stand a chance on tinder.



Okkervils said:


> None of us have sex anyway, the objective to Kiwi Farms dating is finding true and honest autistic love.



im afraid that If theres no sex, it is just friendship


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> im afraid that If theres no sex, it is just friendship


shallow!!


----------



## Overcast (Mar 16, 2019)

Well there was @The Knife and @TheKnife’sHusbando. But I think they were married prior to signing up here.

Honestly if the two are both level headed adults who keep personal stuff out of the Farms I really don’t see why not. 

Worse case scenario it would make for some hilarious threads.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

scorptatious said:


> Well there was @The Knife and @TheKnife’sHusbando. But I think they were married prior to signing up here.
> 
> Honestly if the two are both level headed adults who keep personal stuff out of the Farms I really don’t see why not.
> 
> Worse case scenario it would make for some hilarious threads.



autists giving other autists relationship advice would be horrifying


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> autists giving other autists relationship advice would be hilarious



fixed


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 16, 2019)

Spunt said:


> When I was on SA there was a story of two posters there who had met up on the CWCWiki (as was than) and got married. This is usually recounted as some sort of horror story, and whenever either of them tried to post they would get dogpiled by other users for "getting married to a fellow fat weirdo on a stalking forum". I can't remember their SA usernames but they have both long since been banned. Supposedly they had pizza on their wedding night, left the box under the bed, then ate the cold pizza off the floor the following morning. "Floor Pizza" has subsequently become a minor SA meme.
> 
> Edit - found some deets - these are the SA usernames, no idea what their KF IDs are:


As an oldfag if I had to guess I'd say that's osfos (British guy) and BlueberryRagamuffin. (girl from New Jersey)


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 16, 2019)

scorptatious said:


> Worse case scenario it would make for some hilarious threads.



A messy divorce spilling onto the Farms and getting halal'd? Yes, please.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> Pff, the average kfarmer wouldnt stand a chance on tinder.
> 
> im afraid that If theres no sex, it is just friendship



I remember reading a thread on lolcow.farms about bad relationships they had.  One of the girls from lolcow.farms went out with a guy from /r9k/ and it turned out pretty much exactly how you can imagine.  He was just a lazy neckbeard gamer who had no interest in finding work.  And she was a part time worker hoping to get into university.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I remember reading a thread on lolcow.farms about bad relationships they had.  One of the girls from lolcow.farms went out with a guy from /r9k/ and it turned out pretty much exactly how you can imagine.  He was just a lazy neckbeard gamer who had no interest in finding work.  And she was a part time worker hoping to get into university.


I guess she wasnt very selective to begin with, if she actually did go out with the guy.
I was mostly referring to autism though. Autism makes you less attractive, especially if youre a guy.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 16, 2019)

I actually thought that the marriage trophy started from a failed publicity stunt. Nice to see that it was kind of genuine.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> I guess she wasnt very selective to begin with, if she actually did go out with the guy.
> I was mostly referring to autism though. Autism makes you less attractive, especially if youre a guy.



Yes autism is a dealbreaker for relationships.  Plus men suffering from autism have a suicide rate of up to 10 times that of the general population.  Guys will put up with an autist girlfriend, that's cute, that's quirky, thats funny.  But no woman is interested in an autistic man.  It's like asking girls if they wanted to date Rain Man


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Yes autism is a dealbreaker for relationships.  Plus men suffering from autism have a suicide rate of up to 10 times that of the general population.  Guys will put up with an autist girlfriend, that's cute, that's quirky, thats funny.  But no woman is interested in an autistic man.  It's like asking girls if they wanted to date Rain Man



yeah, many Guys will put up with literally anything: chubby, nerdy, autistic, bitchy, insecure, disabled etc etc.
Having an higher sex drive on avg and not  as many options, will do that to you, I guess.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Yes autism is a dealbreaker for relationships.  Plus men suffering from autism have a suicide rate of up to 10 times that of the general population.  Guys will put up with an autist girlfriend, that's cute, that's quirky, thats funny.  But no woman is interested in an autistic man.  It's like asking girls if they wanted to date Rain Man


At least Rain Man could get you rich in (and kicked out of) Vegas.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> I guess she wasnt very selective to begin with, if she actually did go out with the guy.
> I was mostly referring to autism though. Autism makes you less attractive, especially if youre a guy.
> 
> yeah, many Guys will put up with literally anything: chubby, nerdy, autistic, bitchy, insecure, disabled etc etc.
> Having an higher sex drive on avg and not many as many options, will do that to you, I guess.



Well in both cases the situation is the same.  Autists aren't exactly the supportive and bring home the bacon type of people.  Women don't have to worry about that, because typically it's not their job.  So they can find a guy to support them while they autist away.

So basically instead of having a quirky weird girlfriend.  You have a boyfriend that is good for nothing.  A broken male.  And most women won't put up with that.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Yes autism is a dealbreaker for relationships.  Plus men suffering from autism have a suicide rate of up to 10 times that of the general population.  Guys will put up with an autist girlfriend, that's cute, that's quirky, thats funny.  But no woman is interested in an autistic man.  It's like asking girls if they wanted to date Rain Man


yeah, many Guys will put up with literally anything: chubby, nerdy, autistic, bitchy, insecure, disabled etc etc.
Having an higher sex drive on avg and not as many options, will do that to you, I guess.

Sry, I wasnt able to modify the old post so had to redo it.
Site is insanely slow for me now on my phone.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Yes autism is a dealbreaker for relationships.  Plus men suffering from autism have a suicide rate of up to 10 times that of the general population.  Guys will put up with an autist girlfriend, that's cute, that's quirky, thats funny.  But no woman is interested in an autistic man.  It's like asking girls if they wanted to date Rain Man



I don't know, autism is a spectrum... It would depend on how autistic the guy is for me. If it's fairly mild, I may not mind.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I don't know, autism is a spectrum... It would depend on how autistic the guy is for me. If it's fairly mild, I may not mind.



Well I wasn't exactly making Chris-Chan the default example


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 16, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I have a crush on *@Tard Baby*.





Okkervils said:


> It would depend on how autistic the guy is for me. If it's *fairly mild*, I may not mind.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Feels Over Reals said:


>



Dammit!
I kiss retards, so what?


----------



## zyclonPD (Mar 16, 2019)

I guess it's possible, but all studies have shown that the vast majority of relationships and succesfull relationships are normally built with someone from your immediate social circle. You are more likely to meet a partner at a social events such as a wedding or a birthday party who turns out to be a friend of your friend. Finding a fulfilling relationship online is a gamble at best and hides things that will become important later such as quirks that the person has that may cause you to dislike them.

I have attempted online dating before and still to this day any relationship I have had that went on for any length of time or had any meaning resulted from meeting the person irl first. Not saying it's impossible here or some other online community, just saying don't hold your breath.


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 16, 2019)

zyclonPD said:


> succesfull relationships are normally built with someone from your immediate social circle



You guys are my immediate social circle.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Yes autism is a dealbreaker for relationships.  Plus men suffering from autism have a suicide rate of up to 10 times that of the general population.  Guys will put up with an autist girlfriend, that's cute, that's quirky, thats funny.  But no woman is interested in an autistic man.  It's like asking girls if they wanted to date Rain Man



It honestly depends really. A lot of autistic people seem and act relatively "normal" because they practiced and got really good with social skills and can most definitely have a relationship if they try hard enough.  Autism doesn't necessarily have to be a deal breaker.  It just depends on how mild or severe it is and how much you have a handle on it or not.

Unfortunately, a lot of those on the spectrum don't. But then again, there are also a lot of people who aren't on the spectrum who aren't relationship material either.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Dammit!
> I kiss exceptional individuals, so what?



do you kiss them on the wee wee too?


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> do you kiss them on the wee wee too?


No, only on the lips...
I'm saving myself.


----------



## Voltaire (Mar 16, 2019)

dopy said:


> i was threatened by a female on here


Troons don't count


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Mar 16, 2019)

I've moved around a lot the last several years, & whenever I first take up residence in a new area, I lurk on Tinder or OKCupid to see what's out there. I've been feeling kinda lonely the last few months, so I've actively been trying to talk to people. But I've had no such luck. This has happened enough that I start wishing we had a KF matchmaking site instead, even though that's a _horrible_ idea.

& yet, the thought still crosses my mind. . .


Okkervils said:


> Wouldn't it be so nice to have a partner that understood all your autistic internet jokes and interests?


I've jokingly lamented a couple times that I'll never be able to date normie girls again after spending so much time on KF, but I'm honestly starting to think that's accurate.


Okkervils said:


> I don't know, autism is a spectrum...


So is schizophrenia, baby. 

. . .no, I'm serious.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I've moved around a lot the last several years, & whenever I first take up residence in a new area, I lurk on Tinder or OKCupid to see what's out there. I've been feeling kinda lonely the last few months, so I've actively been trying to talk to people. But I've had no such luck. This has happened enough that I start wishing we had a KF matchmaking site instead, even though that's a _horrible_ idea.
> 
> & yet, the thought still crosses my mind. . .
> 
> I've jokingly lamented a couple times that I'll never be able to date normie girls again after spending so much time on KF, but I'm honestly starting to think that's accurate.



Kiwi matchmaking thread would be pretty funny but yes, horrifying as well. I'm not sure I could date a normie now either. Especially as my last relationship was with a SA poster, we didn't meet online but... The shared humor helped a lot and it was a relationship I remember fondly, as autistic as the whole thing sounds.


----------



## Voltaire (Mar 16, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I've moved around a lot the last several years, & whenever I first take up residence in a new area, I lurk on Tinder or OKCupid to see what's out there. I've been feeling kinda lonely the last few months, so I've actively been trying to talk to people. But I've had no such luck. This has happened enough that I start wishing we had a KF matchmaking site instead, even though that's a _horrible_ idea.
> 
> & yet, the thought still crosses my mind. . .
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced there are women on this site


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Voltaire said:


> I'm not convinced there are women on this site



I know you're joking but I think we have a pretty sizeable amount with the Beauty Parlor and Amberlynn. I wouldn't be surprised if it was 60/40.


----------



## Clop (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Why would non damaged people be interested in damaged people though?


Biological impulse. Feeling sorry for something weakened and pitiful, natural desire to be protective, etc. the usual gay shit.


----------



## drain (Mar 16, 2019)

tbh, looking for love in a site that hosts people ready to mock you at any chance isn't a smart move. If you happened to click with someone on here and talked with them outside the site etc, good for you. But coming here trying to find the love of your life like in some love quest can end in tragedy fam


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

Clop said:


> Biological impulse. Feeling sorry for something weakened and pitiful, natural desire to be protective, etc. the usual gay shit.



Would you really want to be with someone who only went out with you because they felt pity?


----------



## AZ 594 (Mar 16, 2019)

@Mall Xplorer and @BSV are totally in love but just don't see it.


----------



## Clop (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Would you really want to be with someone who only went out with you because they felt pity?


Is this hypothetical someone rich?


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 16, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> tbh, looking for love in a site that hosts people ready to mock you at any chance isn't a smart move. If you happened to click with someone on here and talked with them outside the site etc, good for you. But coming here trying to find the love of your life like in some love quest can end in tragedy fam



I've heard on the internetz that kiwi pussy feels real god though.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 16, 2019)

I had a crush on @DrainRedRain but she didn't reciprocate so now I think she's a disgusting thot femoid and have replaced her with a Hatsune Miku hug pillow


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 16, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> I've heard on the internetz that kiwi pussy feels real god though.


----------



## drain (Mar 16, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> I had a crush on @DrainRedRain but she didn't reciprocate so now I think she's a disgusting thot femoid and have replaced her with a Hatsune Miku hug pillow



i have autism and you have to be direct with me fam 
sorry i hope u are at least happy with miku


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> i have autism and you have to be direct with me fam
> sorry i hope u are at least happy with miku



oh just bang already jeez.


----------



## drain (Mar 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> oh just bang already jeez.



im trying


----------



## Medicated (Mar 16, 2019)

zyclonPD said:


> I guess it's possible, but all studies have shown that the vast majority of relationships and succesfull relationships are normally built with someone from your immediate social circle. You are more likely to meet a partner at a social events such as a wedding or a birthday party who turns out to be a friend of your friend. Finding a fulfilling relationship online is a gamble at best and hides things that will become important later such as quirks that the person has that may cause you to dislike them.
> 
> I have attempted online dating before and still to this day any relationship I have had that went on for any length of time or had any meaning resulted from meeting the person irl first. Not saying it's impossible here or some other online community, just saying don't hold your breath.



From my experience and observations, the men who are autists typically have the most interests in common with tumblr, the shippers and the gothic lolitas.  They both like anime, they both like videogames, they both will be into obscure interests.

HOWEVER.  You'll find that most of them have different ideas of how the relationship should work.  The tumblr girl typically discovers during the relationship, they actually want a traditional b/f take them out to dinners, have a special 1 year anniversary event, and provide for them.  Basically they are the trad girl from the 1970's who wrote Kirk/Spock slash, dressed up as a intersectional feminist.

The autist guy fell for the stupid Disney movies and equality propaganda, and believes that if you can find the right one, nothing else really matters, as long as you get along.  And they then get blindsided as the weeb tumblr girl suddenly realizes that having a b/f is shit if you aren't a normie trad b/f.  And if they want sex they can just jump on Tinder for someone hotter.  So she decides to break it off.

I'm sure there are exceptions, but this is what I generally see happening, and reading about.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 16, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> i have autism and you have to be direct with me fam
> sorry i hope u are at least happy with miku



I'd be happier with the both of you, tbh


----------



## drain (Mar 16, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> I'd be happier with the both of you, tbh



ayyyy fam


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm so damn unlovable!


----------



## skellig58 (Mar 17, 2019)

I love everyone!


----------



## Otterly (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Yes autism is a dealbreaker for relationships.



Hmmm I’m not convinced that’s always true. It depends on the form it takes. If you’re decent, can hold down a job, able to pull your weight in a household and have a sense of humour then I think you’d be  Ok.     The kind that’s basically pedantic sperging isn’t a problem for those of us afflicted similarly     There are plenty of women out there with no interest in the reality TV /chiselled jaw narcissist type men and who would prefer an utter nerd who shares their love of random pedantry and weird humour. Everyone I know who married the chiselled jock type is now divorced. The nerds are almost all still together. Less ego maybe? Dunno. 

Women are forced socially to be nice and amenable which is why autism is often missed in females - they aren’t allowed to act like guys are a lot of the time.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Otterly said:


> Hmmm I’m not convinced that’s always true. It depends on the form it takes. If you’re decent, can hold down a job, able to pull your weight in a household and have a sense of humour then I think you’d be  Ok.     The kind that’s basically pedantic sperging isn’t a problem for those of us afflicted similarly     There are plenty of women out there with no interest in the reality TV /chiselled jaw narcissist type men and who would prefer an utter nerd who shares their love of random pedantry and weird humour. Everyone I know who married the chiselled jock type is now divorced. The nerds are almost all still together. Less ego maybe? Dunno.
> 
> Women are forced socially to be nice and amenable which is why autism is often missed in females - they aren’t allowed to act like guys are a lot of the time.



I'd agree it happens.  But I've never seen or read about any that weren't breakups myself.  If you weren't diagnosed early on, were shunned and known as the "problem child" for teachers.  That person would finish school as nothing but a social outcast.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> That person would finish school as nothing but a *social outcast.*


Yeah, but that's cute...


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Yeah, but that's cute...



If you want to work it's who you know, not what you know.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

Dysnomia said:


> I'm so damn unlovable!



Nah. If you are a gurlz you'll always find some thirsty bottom of the barrel orbiter that will worship you like a yasqueen!
Be happy.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> If you want to work it's who you know, not what you know.



I don't know, I know quite a few autists who were less than popular in school but flourished in the professional world. Depending on the job you don't always have to be social, just productive and good at what you do.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I don't know, I know quite a few autists who were less than popular in school but flourished in the professional world. Depending on the job you don't always have to be social, just productive and good at what you do.



How many of them have you banged, you degenerate?


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> How many of them have you banged, you degenerate?



I've only kissed on the lips or cheek. Once I held hands with one but the sensory overload from the touch made them pull away pretty quickly.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I've only kissed on the lips or cheek. Once I held hands with one but the sensory overload from the touch made them pull away pretty quickly.



Oh, so you made em cream in their pants?
I kinda have the feeling you enjoyed doing that.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> Oh, so you made em cream in their pants?
> I kinda have the feeling you enjoyed doing that.



Can't my affection be cute and innocent? Why do you have to make it dirty?


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I don't know, I know quite a few autists who were less than popular in school but flourished in the professional world. Depending on the job you don't always have to be social, just productive and good at what you do.



lol productive? thats 99% of Kiwis out of the running, time to go home boys.



Okkervils said:


> Can't my affection be cute and innocent? Why do you have to make it dirty?



Oh so you are the one they based those anime characters on.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> lol productive? thats 99% of Kiwis out of the running, time to go home boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you are the one they based those anime characters on.



 
I don't know, I'm sure some are but you have a point, haha.

And, yes.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> lol productive? thats 99% of Kiwis out of the running, time to go home boys.


I see a lot of posts here meme'ing about this shit but like. Yall got more jobs and hobbies than any other place i've been on the internet so far? Even the degenerate sex threads are like "coming home from my high-end job to fuck my wife-".

I can't tell if people are trying to force a funny-haha about KF users being complete losers or not, but with Twitch, Reddit, and Twitter being the competition; you're all pretty well off from what I can tell. Even discussing retards with nothing of worth people are surprisingly considerate.

I wouldn't put it past kiwis to make at least friends here. Every thread _about_ KF users has pretty decent conversations going. Love is probably stretching it.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> I see a lot of posts here meme'ing about this shit but like. Yall got more jobs and hobbies than any other place i've been on the internet so far? Even the degenerate sex threads are like "coming home from my high-end job to fuck my wife-".
> 
> I can't tell if people are trying to force a funny-haha about KF users being complete losers or not, but with Twitch, Reddit, and Twitter being the competition; you're all pretty well off from what I can tell. Even discussing exceptional individuals with nothing of worth people are surprisingly considerate.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past kiwis to make at least friends here. Every thread _about_ KF users has pretty decent conversations going. Love is probably stretching it.



Well that's what this thread is about.   That's why I think it's doubtful you'd find love on here.  Because even assuming the people are attracted to each other physically.  The interests on here are so broad and at the same time so niche that it'd be hard to find a compatible person.   You can have a drunken WH40k enthusiast trying to hook up with a Yaoi fangirl.  Or a guy whos totally a girl who is actually a lesbian wanting to hook up with a TERF who writes fanfics about chaining mens testicles to the floor.  

It's all over the place.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Can't my affection be cute and innocent? Why do you have to make it dirty?



youre just waiting for chad and in the meantime, you like to get taken on dates by betabucks you wouldnt shag, if they were the last man on earth.


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 17, 2019)

Love can bloom in the strangest places, but I doubt it could survive long distances.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> Love can bloom in the strangest places, but I doubt it could survive long distances.



Yeah they'd probably have to announce what state they lived in at least, and then figure out which people from that group is worth talking to.  It's not like everyone has money to fly cross country or around the world.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 17, 2019)

I'll try not to powerlevel here - my wife also browses the farms (she's a lurker, not a poster), but we didn't meet here. Given how rightly paranoid people here are about protecting their identity, meeting someone from the farms IRL is risky. It's probably not a risk I would take, and you would have to reveal so much about yourself in order to make enough known for someone to be attracted to you that I think it would be a pretty foolish idea. But then people do tend to think with their genitals.

As for the more general question of whether autists can find love, yes they can. I've not been formally diagnosed with anything, but I'm definitely on the spergy side and a huge dork into the usual nerd stuff. And yet I'm married to someone I find extremely attractive - and who, inexplicably, finds me extremely attractive as well. I look in the mirror and see a fat scruffy beardo, she looks at me and sees a big wild burly Viking. Until I met her, whilst I did have relationships from time to time, some of which lasted years, I didn't think I'd ever find "the one". But she was out there, and it took decades of heartbreak to find her, but it was worth the search. And other turbo-nerds I know have found lasting love too. It may take you a bit longer than normies to get it right, but there are gorgeous, sane women out there who like fat nerds. Don't give up.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Spunt said:


> I'll try not to powerlevel here - my wife also browses the farms (she's a lurker, not a poster), but we didn't meet here. Given how rightly paranoid people here are about protecting their identity, meeting someone from the farms IRL is risky. It's probably not a risk I would take, and you would have to reveal so much about yourself in order to make enough known for someone to be attracted to you that I think it would be a pretty foolish idea. But then people do tend to think with their genitals.
> 
> As for the more general question of whether autists can find love, yes they can. I've not been formally diagnosed with anything, but I'm definitely on the spergy side and a huge dork into the usual nerd stuff. And yet I'm married to someone I find extremely attractive - and who, inexplicably, finds me extremely attractive as well. I look in the mirror and see a fat scruffy beardo, she looks at me and sees a big wild burly Viking. Until I met her, whilst I did have relationships from time to time, some of which lasted years, I didn't think I'd ever find "the one". But she was out there, and it took decades of heartbreak to find her, but it was worth the search. And other turbo-nerds I know have found lasting love too. It may take you a bit longer than normies to get it right, but there are gorgeous, sane women out there who like fat nerds. Don't give up.



Do you have three butts in real life?


----------



## skellig58 (Mar 17, 2019)

It's called a Thrice hiney! Have sympathy. Pants are hard to find.

Butt... I still love all of you!


----------



## Spunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Do you have three butts in real life?



Indeed. It's a shame I'm married, you and I would be able to share PJ bottoms.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Indeed. It's a shame I'm married, you and I would be able to share PJ bottoms.



Ha.  But I think there is also the problem of low confidence.  Many people enter into bad relationships simply because they are desperate to have companionship.  So if they find you attractive they go for it.  And then find out later when they get more comfortable, maybe the Hillary supporting Feminist going out with the Neo Nazi wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 17, 2019)

That's true. In the past I've undoubtedly stayed in what I knew were doomed and/or dysfunctional relationships, sometimes treading water for years, simply because it was better than being alone and I didn't have any confidence that I could do better. I don't do being single very well, the loneliness eats at my self-worth. But in the long run it's better to end bad relationships and search for someone better suited to you, even though the interregnum can be awful.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Ha.  But I think there is also the problem of low confidence.  Many people enter into bad relationships simply because they are desperate to have companionship.  So if they find you attractive they go for it.  And then find out later when they get more comfortable, maybe the Hillary supporting Feminist going out with the Neo Nazi wasn't such a good idea.



Damn, if only they took more showers, they would have more cumfidence. Also a nice haircut and nice shoes.


----------



## edibleBulimia (Mar 17, 2019)

Right. And there’s also people how go from relationship not only looking for companionship, but also looking for a perfect relationship aka a soulmate, for example. 
And there’s only two turnouts, you continue into a bad relationship in hopes that it’ll get better, or you break up with that person quickly as you think that relationship is “doomed” without even trying to make it better, and then go on trying to date other people and making the same mistakes.


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 17, 2019)

Obviously there's no winning formula to getting that boyfriend-free girl/girlfriend-free boy, but I'm genuinely interested in hearing about some of the better/worst dating advice you've been told.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

If you wanna hear bad advices just ask for a womans opinion.


----------



## WW 635 (Mar 17, 2019)

If you marry another forum user, you get a trophy!


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 17, 2019)

Maybe one day someone will fall in love with my shitposting, but until that day, I'll just be lurking under my bridge, harassing passerby for coins...


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> Obviously there's no winning formula to getting that boyfriend-free girl/girlfriend-free boy, but I'm genuinely interested in hearing about some of the better/worst dating advice you've been told.



Do people still go on old fashioned date dates?





Cricket said:


> If you marry another forum user, you get a trophy!



Oh shit hurry I simply HAVE to get the trophy.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Do people still go on old fashioned date dates?



Me and the Mrs. did what would be the classic dinner and a movie. Half way through the movie she came in for a kiss but instead chewed of half my bottom lip.


----------



## Otterly (Mar 17, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> , but I'm genuinely interested in hearing about some of the better/worst dating advice you've been told.



OK well for what it's worth... 

1. Be happy being single. Shit relationships are far worse than being single. I know too many people who lurch from cad to cad because they just don’t want to be single. But if you’re happy, or at least tolerate being single there’s no pressure and you’re less likely to end up with someone abusive, unpleasant or crazy.

2. Treat women like fellow humans. Not princesses, not on a pedestal, ( that way lies the Madonna/whore thing, don’t go there), just as fellow humans with respect and humour and good faith. Ditch anyone who doesn’t treat you the same, or who makes you feel bad. 

3. If you ask any number of people out, at some point you’ll get knocked back. Try not to take it to heart. It doesn’t mean there’s anything wrong with you. Statistically it’d be crazy to get a yes every time, right? 

4. I see the idea online a lot that women just want ‘chads.’ This is by and large not true. There’s a subset of women (and men) who are shallow enough to go on looks/money etc alone. Avoid them. Most women just want a decent life partner who makes them laugh, pulls their weight around the house/with the kids, is faithful, loving and dependable and has a similar world view. They genuinely don’t care much about looks or riches. 

5. Don’t be too hard on yourself. There are seven billion humans on the planet. It’s unlikely you're truly undateable and if the internet has taught us anything it's that there’s something for everyone. 

Man, that was emotional. I’m off to kick some kittens to make up for it. 

Oh and the worst dating advice I ever got? Some daft cow who told me she wouldn’t ever date a man who didn’t moisturise and manicure. Then wondered why she kept dating men in the closet. Some people, eh?


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> youre just waiting for chad and in the meantime, you like to get taken on dates by betabucks you wouldnt shag, if they were the last man on earth.



No chads, they're gross.
Why can't you believe I'm willing to love those who are different?


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 17, 2019)

Love is for fags.

Unless it's the love a man has for a good knife. A good knife will never betray you, will always be by your side, and will help you remove pesky neighbors and their annoying dog.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> No chads, they're gross.
> Why can't you believe I'm willing to love those who are different?



Mhhh, you convinced me.
No chad would touch someone who likes tardbabies.


Otterly said:


> OK well for what it's worth...
> 
> 1. Be happy being single. Shit relationships are far worse than being single. I know too many people who lurch from cad to cad because they just don’t want to be single. But if you’re happy, or at least tolerate being single there’s no pressure and you’re less likely to end up with someone abusive, unpleasant or crazy.
> 
> ...



1) true, but it will come a time sooner or later, that you'll start to desire having a partner.
When youre at that age (35-40) still single and you come home in the evening and the only thing waiting for you at home is your pet, you'll feel that way and it is natural.

2 true.

3) also true but it goes without saying that the more good looking you are the less rejected you will be.

4) chad or not, if a woman doesnt like your face, not a thing you can do. Some of them genuinely dont care but, I think they are in the minority.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> No chads, they're gross.
> Why can't you believe I'm willing to love those who are different?



I believe you, but it sounds like it might be a fetish or something.  You don't put guys in diapers and rock them to sleep or anything do you?


----------



## Draza (Mar 17, 2019)

What is love?


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I believe you, but it sounds like it might be a fetish or something.  You don't put guys in diapers and rock them to sleep or anything do you?



No, haha. I've been shitposting in this thread most of the time so take what I say with a grain of salt but I genuinely tend to be attracted to those who are a bit different than the norm, probably because I am fairly weird myself.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 17, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> What is love?


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> No, haha. I've been shitposting in this thread most of the time so take what I say with a grain of salt but I genuinely tend to be attracted to those who are a bit different than the norm, probably because I am fairly weird myself.



Well you can never be too sure when it comes to this website.  But weird in what way?  Most people say they are weird, and then all you find out is that they don't leave the house often, and are just dicking around on the internet or playing games.  So the idea of weird is a pretty nebulous term, especially when it comes to this website.

For example, in my spare time I collect photos of women with unusual proportions.  I just think they are interesting.


Spoiler










On KF on a scale of 1-10 how weird is that?  Because that's probably the weirdest thing I do.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> you find out is that they don't leave the house often, and are just dicking around on the internet or playing games.



That's my preferred type, loners. It's not too weird but they usually have the kind of sense of humor I enjoy and that's a big thing for me.




Medicated said:


> For example, in my spare time I collect photos of women with unusual proportions. I just think they are interesting.



That's amazing. I really like you now.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> That's my preferred type, loners. It's not too weird but they usually have the kind of sense of humor I enjoy and that's a big thing for me.
> 
> That's amazing.



What? How is that amazing?

And how are you weird then?


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> What? How is that amazing?
> 
> And how are you weird then?



It's just amazing. I want to see more, tbh.

I don't know, I'm here, aren't I?


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Would you really want to be with someone who only went out with you because they felt pity?



There's no other option for me.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> It's just amazing. I want to see more, tbh.
> 
> I don't know, I'm here, aren't I?









Raging Capybara said:


> There's no other option for me.



But girls love Capybaras.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Okkervils (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> View attachment 697976



Very interesting. ?


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Very interesting. ?


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> From my experience and observations, the men who are autists typically have the most interests in common with tumblr, the shippers and the gothic lolitas.  They both like anime, they both like videogames, they both will be into obscure interests.
> 
> HOWEVER.  You'll find that most of them have different ideas of how the relationship should work.  The tumblr girl typically discovers during the relationship, they actually want a traditional b/f take them out to dinners, have a special 1 year anniversary event, and provide for them.  Basically they are the trad girl from the 1970's who wrote Kirk/Spock slash, dressed up as a intersectional feminist.
> 
> ...


That first part is pretty much a spot-on description of me and my relatively normie gf and a couple of my friends. I'd like to think I don't fall for the whole Disney fairytale bs but .


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Iceland Heavy said:


> That first part is pretty much a spot-on description of me and my relatively normie gf and a couple of my friends. I'd like to think I don't fall for the whole Disney fairytale bs but .



Well I don't mean to say you'll break up.  It's just the trends I've seen.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> What? How is that amazing?
> 
> And how are you weird then?



just shag already, you weirdos.


----------



## Voltaire (Mar 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I know you're joking but I think we have a pretty sizeable amount with the Beauty Parlor and Amberlynn. I wouldn't be surprised if it was 60/40.


LARPers don't count


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 17, 2019)

Beauty parlor frequenter=GigaTHOT


----------



## Medicated (Mar 18, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> just shag already, you weirdos.



I'm not much of a cyber sexter, you'll have to take the reins on this one.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 18, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I'm not much of a cyber sexter, you'll have to take the reins on this one.



So you like to watch, uh?


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 18, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I'm not much of a cyber sexter, you'll have to take the reins on this one.



I take off my robe and wizards hat.


----------



## GV 998 (Mar 18, 2019)

I’m married to @littlebiscuits 























Not really, but I had you going there for a second , didn’t I ?


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 18, 2019)

It's certainly never going to happen to me because I'm a human repellent. Every time I send a message to someone I don't receive a reply, they don't even bother to respond me back with a "hi". I know why it happens In real life: I'm ugly, but it's really puzzling here on the internet since I don't use photos of myself.

And no, I've never sent dick pics to anyone.


----------



## 419 (Mar 18, 2019)

> edating
> on kf


wha


----------



## Otterly (Mar 18, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> I know why it happens In real life: I'm ugly




Now look, I have to take you to task on this. I doubt it is. I don’t know anyone too ugly to date.  I have dated guys who look like the back end of a bus but are really lovely humans (and I’ve dated a couple of Adonis types who turned out to be morons, give me an ugly but intelligent/funny chap any day.) 

On here, it’s because most people are mildly paranoid that someone sending them messages might be trying to dox them. IRL, I dunno, it’s more likely to be small non verbal things or that you might be acting very slightly inappropriately. It’s takes time to know someone well enough to realise that they’re alright so I think many guys who are a bit eccentric get an automatic no unless women know them better. Why is this? 
   Well.,,Be aware (and I think a lot of men are totally unaware of this) that pretty much every female on the planet has been subjected to unwanted sexual advances, ranging from catcalling to being groped to much worse. Women are often in a default state of wariness and I think men often don’t see that. Men think that they’d love women chucking themselves at them. Women don’t think that. Women are aware that they’re physically vulnerable. What’s this bloke like? Is he going to turn into a raging terrifying tantrum if I politely say no? Is he going to force the issue? Am I going to get dragged off and attacked? That seems dramatic, but believe me, it happens. It’s happened to me (a polite ‘no thanks, I’m out with friends’ resulted in a massive bloke chimping out and physically attacking me in a pub)  

I think also people use the ‘I’m ugly’ thing as a defensive measure because it’s something innate about themselves that they can’t change, ie ‘a physically innate part of me is repellent’ so I can’t change that and why try, rather than ‘I’m probably a bit awkward socially and may need some feedback and practice.’  Whereas the latter is more likely to be true. 

You got any honest and trustworthy female relatives you can run this one by? Do you spend time socially/professionally with people in a non pressured context for practice?


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 18, 2019)

or maybe he is just ugly for real.
also I wouldnt bother with online. Women are standoffish as hell and if  looks arent your forte, you'll be wasting time sending messages and then you'll probably get ghosted as soon as you exchange pics.


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 18, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> It's certainly never going to happen to me because I'm a human repellent. Every time I send a message to someone I don't receive a reply, they don't even bother to respond me back with a "hi". I know why it happens In real life: I'm ugly, but it's really puzzling here on the internet since I don't use photos of myself.
> 
> And no, I've never sent dick pics to anyone.



hi


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 18, 2019)

We could always set up a speed dating event for single kiwis and leg beards of PULL? Best case scenario you wind up getting hate fucked, worst case it creates a mountain of autism so dense a black hole is made destroying all life on earth.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 18, 2019)

But my problem is not woman, I'm gay. Lol.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 18, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> But my problem is not woman, I'm gay. Lol.



They’re basically men.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Okkervils (Mar 18, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> And no, I've never sent dick pics to anyon


Maybe that's your issue, send a dick pic and you just might get a response from someone like me.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 18, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> But my problem is not woman, I'm gay. Lol.



so your problem is man?
you sure you're messaging men who are indeed faggots?


----------



## QU 734 (Mar 18, 2019)

We're all faggots here.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 18, 2019)

Wait... is this the real Kiwi hookup thread? Fucking finally. Traps to the left, twinks to the right, and ladies front and center. The only thing bigger than my dick is my heart and I've a lot of love to give.


Okkervils said:


> Maybe that's your issue, send a dick pic and you just might get a response from someone like me.


Send you a dick pic? On it.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 18, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Send you a dick pic? On it.



I will be patiently awaiting your contribution.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Mar 18, 2019)

Otterly said:


> ...
> I think also people use the ‘I’m ugly’ thing as a defensive measure because it’s something innate about themselves that they can’t change, ie ‘a physically innate part of me is repellent’ so I can’t change that and why try, rather than ‘I’m probably a bit awkward socially and may need some feedback and practice.’  Whereas the latter is more likely to be true.
> ...


this is me, I love to say 'i'm ugly' so I can ignore that my real problem is my shitty personality
like i get plenty of matches on tinder and i don't have a huge problem with getting a first date, but a second date? the most i've ever had was five, with two different girls, and clearly that was enough for them to realize how annoying I am


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 20, 2019)

You know, everyone has a purpose in this world


----------



## Cackspangler (Mar 27, 2019)

I haven't been here for long, but what I've seen makes me glad that most people on this forum are not going to spread their genes. Just the thought of a second or third-generation Kiwi makes me shudder.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 4, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I will be patiently awaiting your contribution.



So how many dickpics did you get?  Or is it just a meme?



Otterly said:


> Now look, I have to take you to task on this. I doubt it is. I don’t know anyone too ugly to date.  I have dated guys who look like the back end of a bus but are really lovely humans (and I’ve dated a couple of Adonis types who turned out to be morons, give me an ugly but intelligent/funny chap any day.)



I'm pretty sure no one is too ugly to date.  I've seen couples together and have no idea how or why they got together, and had a kid based on appearance alone.  And I've seen people hot as anything but are ugly people on the inside in dysfunctional abusive relationships.  

Has anyone observed that they attract certain types of people?  I am interested in peoples experiences with this.


----------



## Okkervils (Apr 4, 2019)

Medicated said:


> So how many dickpics did you get? Or is it just a meme?



Enough.


----------



## дядя Боря (Apr 4, 2019)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> this is me, I love to say 'i'm ugly' so I can ignore that my real problem is my shitty personality
> like i get plenty of matches on tinder and i don't have a huge problem with getting a first date, but a second date? the most i've ever had was five, with two different girls, and clearly that was enough for them to realize how annoying I am



you should monetize that talent by teaching classes or making instructional videos, you have no idea how many people dread "it's not you, it's me" routine.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Apr 4, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I'm pretty sure no one is too ugly to date.



then I want you to go out with the ugliest dude you see and post a pic afterwards to prove it.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 4, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> then I want you to go out with the ugliest dude you see and post a pic afterwards to prove it.



You can simply find pics like that on the internet.  Some of them are married.  I thought everyone knew Men are generally attracted to looks, and Women are generally attracted to abiltiies/skills/achievements.   Think of the fangirls Null has, just because he runs this website and is e-famous for it.  He did something worth recognition, so some girls consider that bangable material.  Think of the incel loner memeposters that girls wouldn't give the time of day to, until they shot up a school or something, now they have a fanpage for them.  Can you imagine the love letters Brevik and Tarrant get now?


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 4, 2019)

I think we all know what OP had in mind... he wants to seduce Null and is testing the waters on the chances of it happening.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 4, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> I think we all know what OP had in mind... he wants to seduce Null and is testing the waters on the chances of it happening.



Who _doesn’t _want to seduce Null? 
Mmmmmm.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Apr 5, 2019)

Medicated said:


> You can simply find pics like that on the internet.  Some of them are married.  I thought everyone knew Men are generally attracted to looks, and Women are generally attracted to abiltiies/skills/achievements.   Think of the fangirls Null has, just because he runs this website and is e-famous for it.  He did something worth recognition, so some girls consider that bangable material.  Think of the incel loner memeposters that girls wouldn't give the time of day to, until they shot up a school or something, now they have a fanpage for them.  Can you imagine the love letters Brevik and Tarrant get now?
> 
> 
> View attachment 715581
> ...




You cant really prove anything by posting a bunch of outliers.
Because you really cant claim this is the norm, even assuming all those women love those guys for who they are, what percentage do they make out of the whole population?
and if you have to have achievements under your belt, then it is either money/status instead of looks.
The average ugly fuck isnt getting his dick nowhere near a woman who is above him in attractiveness.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 5, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Think of the fangirls Null has



But he's cute.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 5, 2019)

@Tetraphobia and @ICameToplaY 
@Kiwi Jeff and @Tard Baby 
@Somari1996 and @Syaoran Li 
@Reynard and @NARPASSWORD 
@Dink Smallwood and @Derbydollar


----------



## Tetra (Apr 5, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> @Tetraphobia and @ICameToplaY
> @Kiwi Jeff and @Tard Baby
> @Somari1996 and @Syaoran Li
> @Reynard and @NARPASSWORD
> @Dink Smallwood and @Derbydollar



@Dink Smallwood is rightful @Flustercuck property tbqh


----------



## Medicated (Apr 5, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> and if you have to have achievements under your belt, then it is either money/status instead of looks.



Well.... yeah.  If you are a guy you typically have to work and achieve to increase your value.  If you are a girl, fitness/cosmetics/fashion/surgery increase their value.  

But some people go overboard in both ways.  

Like the billionaire 80 year old marrying the Plastic Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 5, 2019)

But that is not love, it's just glorified prostitution (nothing against it, necessarily).

But I don't believe in love anyways, As I said at the beginning of this thread, I never felt it and I'm close to my 30s.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 5, 2019)

I found true love on Kiwi Farms before I even joined.

It's you! Yes, you, behind the screen of whatever device you're reading this from.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 5, 2019)

Probably more Farmers finding love than Charlize Theron, apparently. She's got money, looks, but lackanookie. Could it be she's an absolute bitch IRL? Dunno. 

"Grow a set" and ask me out, already! Somebody go jump right on that. 
From today's news: I needs a date!!!!!


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 5, 2019)

Back when this place was still the cwcki forums there actually was a couple or two that got together on here. I dunno if that still happens where its gotten significantly bigger in recent years but it has happened. 

Honestly I think most of us are just a bunch of dysfunctional hobgoblins who are content to sit in our little burrows far away from polite society, shitposting online with our fellow spergs whilst eating stale doritos and contemplating on whether or not we’d fuck certain cows, and part of being a kiwi is just learning to accept our fate.


----------



## Tealeaf (Apr 5, 2019)

Kiwis are wholesome people. Shared interests are great for dating, just sayian.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 5, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> But that is not love, it's just glorified prostitution (nothing against it, necessarily).



Technically you could've said every old style marriage with the Man working and the Woman at home was prostitution looking from the outside.  The only thing that's different is their perception of it.




Slappy McGherkin said:


> Probably more Farmers finding love than Charlize Theron, apparently. She's got money, looks, but lackanookie. Could it be she's an absolute bitch IRL? Dunno.
> 
> "Grow a set" and ask me out, already! Somebody go jump right on that.
> From today's news: I needs a date!!!!!



Charlize Theron is all sorts of messed up, her Dad abused her and her Mother, who shot him dead in self defense.  She wants to find a nice stable guy, but she keeps choosing guys that resemble her father in some way, controlling, obsessive, cheating etc....  there's been many gossip blinds of her falling for the same tricks over and over again in actors, because she's attracted to that type.   I'm guessing she's getting near desperation stage now.


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 5, 2019)

I met my wife at the exact opposite of the kiwifarms

A gym


----------



## FF 215 (Apr 5, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I know we have a trophy for marrying a fellow Kiwi.



@Dr. Joel Fleischman #goals


----------



## Flustercuck (Apr 5, 2019)

Tetraphobia said:


> @Dink Smallwood is rightful @Flustercuck property tbqh


yeah, @Dink Smallwood belongs to me


----------



## Dr. Joel Fleischman (Apr 5, 2019)

PegaCISter said:


> @Dr. Joel Fleischman #goals



I did poison your mind with Chris-chan, the Phils, Terryberry, ummm, Masao. #lovewins


----------



## Medicated (Apr 5, 2019)

TiggerNits said:


> I met my wife at the exact opposite of the kiwifarms
> 
> A gym



Meeting people at the Gym is such an alien concept to me.   Firstly you have to be at the state where you've got your life sorted out to the point you can spend time and money for a Gym membership.  Some people just get their exercise from work, and walking to the shops to save money on fuel, and doing their own gardening because they can't afford to hire groundskeepers once every few weeks.

That's like "I have my life fully worked out now, and can now spend money to improve my image and maximize my leisure time."


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 5, 2019)

This thread is concurrently the most earnest and the most baitey active thread. Long may it eat kiwi farmers, like a lovesick Sarlacc.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Apr 5, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Meeting people at the Gym is such an alien concept to me.   Firstly you have to be at the state where you've got your life sorted out to the point you can spend time and money for a Gym membership.  Some people just get their exercise from work, and walking to the shops to save money on fuel, and doing their own gardening because they can't afford to hire groundskeepers once every few weeks.
> 
> That's like "I have my life fully worked out now, and can now spend money to improve my image and maximize my leisure time."



for me it's a waste of money/time. True you can meet people in a gym but, oher than that, I see no benefit in doing so.
I can do almost anything at home with some selected equipment and in the long run, it saves me a lot of money and time.Plus I get to do my shit when I want, for how long I want.

You really dont need to go to the gym to get in shape. It may be helpful to beginners for learning the basics but,  you can use youtube for reference, so I dont think it's even necessary



Medicated said:


> Well.... yeah.  If you are a guy you typically have to work and achieve to increase your value.  If you are a girl, fitness/cosmetics/fashion/surgery increase their value.
> 
> But some people go overboard in both ways.
> 
> ...



a man needs to be the best version of himself to find someone. A woman just has to put some makeup on and breathe.


----------



## Okkervils (Apr 5, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> a man needs to be the best version of himself to find someone.



Hahahaha. What? Tons of losers have girlfriends, even wives. I can't tell if you're trolling or if you're actually being serious.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 5, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> a man needs to be the best version of himself to find someone. A woman just has to put some makeup on and breathe.





Okkervils said:


> Hahahaha. What? Tons of losers have girlfriends, even wives. I can't tell if you're trolling or if you're actually being serious.



Yeah you are on kiwifarms, you can literally go see the super losers that have girlfriends or wives that are mentally ill in some way, or could be legally mentally disabled.  I'd be more interested in exploring why you feel bitter about things.  Is it having to put yourself out there and be hurt?  Is it feeling you should be punching above your weight when you should be more realistic about your options?  Is that you think she will suddenly just reveal herself, when you should be entering various social circles looking for them?

Sure you could get a super hot g/f, but chances are shes a small time cammer with mental issues and a drug habit or shes been in her parents care until they thought they could hand her off to someone more responsible, since she literally doesn't have the cognition to work most modern day devices or legal paperwork.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 5, 2019)

Ali della Fenice said:


> for me it's a waste of money/time. True you can meet people in a gym but, oher than that, I see no benefit in doing so.
> I can do almost anything at home with some selected equipment and in the long run, it saves me a lot of money and time.Plus I get to do my shit when I want, for how long I want.
> 
> You really dont need to go to the gym to get in shape. It may be helpful to beginners for learning the basics but, you can use youtube for reference, so I dont think it's even necessary



You can do anything at home, learn any skill and practice any activity. The outside world is for suckers.

And that's the fucking problem, every article you read on the internet about socializing says that you should participate in some group or school and bullshit like that. If I can do this at home using the internet to help me, why would I waste money and time going outside?

I'm a shut-in, I just can't help but stay at home.



Okkervils said:


> Hahahaha. What? Tons of losers have girlfriends, even wives. I can't tell if you're trolling or if you're actually being serious.



A bad relationship is worse than no relationship at all.

The saddest shit in the world is a dysfunctional couple, especially the ones where one of the parties are super jealously and basically prevent the other to have a normal life. They demand their partners even to cut relation to friends.

A loser virgin usually ends up with this kind of girlfriend. Nope, it's just torture.


----------



## Okkervils (Apr 5, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> A bad relationship is worse than no relationship at all.
> 
> The saddest shit in the world is a dysfunctional couple, especially the ones where one of the parties are super jealously and basically prevent the other to have a normal life. They demand their partners even to cut relation to friends.
> 
> A loser virgin usually ends up with this kind of girlfriend. Nope, it's just torture.



I think you're projecting a little bit. 
Loser doesn't necessarily mean they're a bad person who is going to cause dysfunction in their relationship.


----------



## FF 215 (Apr 5, 2019)

why isn't there an "incel" rating, it's necessary AF


----------



## J A N D E K (Apr 5, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> This thread is... the most earnest...


I agree and tbqh I live for the rare earnest moments here between users. They are what keep me coming back... more than any cow’s antics or amusing shitposting.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 5, 2019)

PegaCISter said:


> why isn't there an "incel" rating, it's necessary AF



On KF, incelism is assumed until proven otherwise.   I'm just trying to give people the benefit of my experience, because you can't develop experience unless you make mistakes, and boy howdy have I made a lot of mistakes.


----------



## FF 215 (Apr 5, 2019)

Medicated said:


> On KF, incelism is assumed until proven otherwise.



I mean, so is autism.
But we have the lil puzzle piece rating.


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 5, 2019)

Medicated said:


> Meeting people at the Gym is such an alien concept to me.   Firstly you have to be at the state where you've got your life sorted out to the point you can spend time and money for a Gym membership.  Some people just get their exercise from work, and walking to the shops to save money on fuel, and doing their own gardening because they can't afford to hire groundskeepers once every few weeks.
> 
> That's like "I have my life fully worked out now, and can now spend money to improve my image and maximize my leisure time."



It's the opposite in some ways too. A lot of folks there are trying to gain control of their lives because they've lacked it for so long.  They're trying to take control of a single aspect, one they truly have actual authority over, their bodies. 

I met my wife because she was the girl working the desk one day when I showed up to start doing yoga after my third knee surgery in four or five years.  She gave me the gauge on the instructor and even offered to help me with some physical therapy exercises since she's a trainer herself.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 5, 2019)

TiggerNits said:


> It's the opposite in some ways too. A lot of folks there are trying to gain control of their lives because they've lacked it for so long.  They're trying to take control of a single aspect, one they truly have actual authority over, their bodies.
> 
> I met my wife because she was the girl working the desk one day when I showed up to start doing yoga after my third knee surgery in four or five years.  She gave me the gauge on the instructor and even offered to help me with some physical therapy exercises since she's a trainer herself.



I suppose if you've been unable to control how much weight you gain, things can't be as bad as you believe.  Some people wonder if they are going to eat that day.


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll host the first annual kf orgy just so we know for a fact that at least one person has found love from here


----------



## wrangled tard (Apr 6, 2019)

I'd love to witness a forum break up. The amount of milk that would be generated from both sides would be glorious.


----------



## MemeGray (Apr 6, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> I'll host the first annual kf orgy just so we know for a fact that at least one person has found love from here


Will we have to dress up as our avatars? If no can we anyway?


----------



## Okkervils (Apr 6, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> I'll host the first annual kf orgy just so we know for a fact that at least one person has found love from here


...I'm too shy.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 6, 2019)

If you're ... an acquired taste, then unfortunately you have to play the numbers game and meet people, lots of them. There is someone out there for you, but your needs and theirs may be very specific. You're not going to do that behind a keyboard, or at least the odds of that happening are very slim, because attraction happens in person. Chatting to people on the internet only goes so far to establishing attraction.

I once got talking to someone off the old Gumtree personals (RIP), and it seemed we had both met our perfect match. We found the pictures we sent of each other really attractive, we had exactly the same interests and hobbies, compatible sexual preferences, similar outlooks and values, similar past experiences. It was perfect, and we chatted for hours and hours and hours, sometimes all night. When we were finally able to set up a first date (I was in the middle of my exams and she was travelling) we both considered it to be basically a formality before our happy-ever-after.

Then we met and it was a trashfire.

We had no personal chemistry whatsoever. We weren't repulsed by each other, but there was no sexual attraction at all. After an hour we both wanted to go home. It was still worth it, because she is a very close friend of mine to this day (we are both married now, and we both get on with each other's spouses as well), but it was a lesson to me that you need to meet people in person as soon as possible, otherwise you are wasting your time.

By contrast, I met my wife because we worked on a creative project together. We Skyped several times before we met, and whilst I thought she was nice, and pretty, it was not until we met (and it wasn't a formal date, it was to work on the project) that the fireworks went off.

It doesn't matter where you meet people. At the gym, at the D&D club, at a bar, at a Con, whatever is appropriate to what you (and anyone who would hypothetically be a good match for you) like to get up to. But get out there and meet people. Lots of them. If you're only going to be a match with 1 in 1000 people, then you'll have to meet 1000 people. Actually meet them. It doesn't have to be a date - when you meet eyes with that person, it doesn't matter what circumstances brought you together, it will happen. But if you stay in your bedroom, it won't.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 6, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I think you're projecting a little bit.
> Loser doesn't necessarily mean they're a bad person who is going to cause dysfunction in their relationship.



It's not projection, it's just basic logic. If a person can't take care of themselves, what would make you think he can offer something of significance to another person?

Failures can't date, it always ends in disaster. We have a forum dedicated to following these guys and we can quite prove this assumption. For example: do you think Brianna Wu is happy with the screaming mongoloid right now?


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 6, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I suppose if you've been unable to control how much weight you gain, things can't be as bad as you believe.  Some people wonder if they are going to eat that day.



And some people get ebola while others get unenthusiastic, toothy BJs from chicks with less than perfect tit-jobs. Social relativism is the ultimate post-modernist bullshit so stop trying to pretend you stand on any manner of high ground and just accept that different people live different lives due to different choices, situations and circumstances and keep your commentary internal or risk sounding like a community college dropout trying to bang a white girl with dreds and a xanax problem


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Apr 6, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Hahahaha. What? Tons of losers have girlfriends, even wives. I can't tell if you're trolling or if you're actually being serious.



True, but were they always losers or did they become losers, after getting married?





Medicated said:


> Yeah you are on kiwifarms, you can literally go see the super losers that have girlfriends or wives that are mentally ill in some way, or could be legally mentally disabled.  I'd be more interested in exploring why you feel bitter about things.  Is it having to put yourself out there and be hurt?  Is it feeling you should be punching above your weight when you should be more realistic about your options?  Is that you think she will suddenly just reveal herself, when you should be entering various social circles looking for them?
> 
> Sure you could get a super hot g/f, but chances are shes a small time cammer with mental issues and a drug habit or shes been in her parents care until they thought they could hand her off to someone more responsible, since she literally doesn't have the cognition to work most modern day devices or legal paperwork.



Are you talking to me or the other user?
if so, Why do you think I'm "bitter" just for stating some facts?
Dont worry, Im doing ok, I just dont like to sugar coat things, like many other people do.





Raging Capybara said:


> You can do anything at home, learn any skill and practice any activity. The outside world is for suckers.
> 
> And that's the fucking problem, every article you read on the internet about socializing says that you should participate in some group or school and bullshit like that. If I can do this at home using the internet to help me, why would I waste money and time going outside?
> 
> I'm a shut-in, I just can't help but stay at home.



Truth is I used to go and even had made a couple of friends, whom I still talk to, even to this day and a girl I went out with for a while.
Problem was that at one point in time,  I had to stop a while, due to health problems and the the guy who used to "follow" me and made my programs, pissed me off with his shitty attitude and arrogance and I never went back, even after I did feel better.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 6, 2019)

TiggerNits said:


> And some people get ebola while others get unenthusiastic, toothy BJs from chicks with less than perfect tit-jobs. Social relativism is the ultimate post-modernist bullshit so stop trying to pretend you stand on any manner of high ground and just accept that different people live different lives due to different choices, situations and circumstances and keep your commentary internal or risk sounding like a community college dropout trying to bang a white girl with dreds and a xanax problem



It wasn't meant to be an attack, just an observation.  I don't assume to be on any high ground at all.  It's not my intention.   I suppose it's just good to be grateful for some things that people tend to take so much for granted, you arent' aware of how vital they are until they are gone.  Not just tangible things, but the physical and mental as well.


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 6, 2019)

Medicated said:


> It wasn't meant to be an attack, just an observation.  I don't assume to be on any high ground at all.  It's not my intention.   I suppose it's just good to be grateful for some things that people tend to take so much for granted, you arent' aware of how vital they are until they are gone.  Not just tangible things, but the physical and mental as well.



Im sorry then, kids woke me up early and Im a bit crabby. My bad, dude


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 6, 2019)

Spunt said:


> There is someone out there for you



Probably, but I don't want to torture this poor person. I'm an empathetic guy.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Apr 6, 2019)

TiggerNits said:


> Im sorry then, kids woke me up early and Im a bit crabby. My bad, dude



We get it you have a loving family no need to rub it in man.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2019)

Anyone single can HMU not looking for commitment but I have a big dick and a nice car. PM me for my number.


----------



## Okkervils (Apr 6, 2019)

big bad fish said:


> Anyone single can HMU not looking for commitment but I have a big dick and a nice car. PM me for my number.



Seriously? I showed you private pictures and you never responded after.... yet you're posting here saying things like that?
Don't fall for his shit, ladies.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Seriously? I showed you private pictures and you never responded after.... yet you're posting here saying things like that?
> Don't fall for his shit, ladies.


The pictures were pretty good aside from your room being messy as hell. Clean your place up and I might find the time to respond.


----------



## Okkervils (Apr 6, 2019)

big bad fish said:


> The pictures were pretty good aside from your room being messy as hell. Clean your place up and I might find the time to respond.



Ok, look. I'm really sorry about that. I've been really busy and I haven't had time to do anything around the house. I just really, really like you and it upset me when you just ignored me. I swear, I'll do better. I'll send you more tonight and everything will be perfect and then we can start talking like we used to!


----------



## Medicated (Apr 6, 2019)

big bad fish said:


> The pictures were pretty good aside from your room being messy as hell. Clean your place up and I might find the time to respond.





Okkervils said:


> Ok, look. I'm really sorry about that. I've been really busy and I haven't had time to do anything around the house. I just really, really like you and it upset me when you just ignored me. I swear, I'll do better. I'll send you more tonight and everything will be perfect and then we can start talking like we used to!



I can't even tell if people are even being serious anymore.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I can't even tell if people are even being serious anymore.


I was being serious and I can assume she was too if she ever wants that reply


----------



## Okkervils (Apr 6, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I can't even tell if people are even being serious anymore.


...Don't worry about it.




big bad fish said:


> I was being serious and I can assume she was too if she ever wants that reply


I was, I promise you I was. I'll do better.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 6, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> It's not projection, it's just basic logic. If a person can't take care of themselves, what would make you think he can offer something of significance to another person?
> 
> Failures can't date, it always ends in disaster. We have a forum dedicated to following these guys and we can quite prove this assumption. For example: do you think Brianna Wu is happy with the screaming mongoloid right now?



I thought we were just talking about getting a relationship.  I didn't think we were talking about successful or functional ones.  For example, this is a 22 year old girl who is 4'11 who loves looking up anime hentai and lolicon stuff, posting lewds, and gets wasted most of the time.  As you can see by the photo, her b/f is probably 5ft.  Now I think she probably has BPD, considering her intense posting about her b/f and her string of rapid relationships.  But at least he is dating someone.
















Spoiler


----------



## V0dka (Jun 6, 2019)

Big Daddy Fish said:


> I was being serious and I can assume she was too if she ever wants that reply



So did these guys hook up?  How was the sex?  Super awkward?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2019)

My wife also has an account but:

>We met long before KF
>I don't know her screenname
>We don't love each other


----------



## Rogowski (Jul 8, 2019)

Spunt said:


> When I was on SA there was a story of two posters there who had met up on the CWCWiki (as was than) and got married. This is usually recounted as some sort of horror story, and whenever either of them tried to post they would get dogpiled by other users for "getting married to a fellow fat weirdo on a stalking forum". I can't remember their SA usernames but they have both long since been banned. Supposedly they had pizza on their wedding night, left the box under the bed, then ate the cold pizza off the floor the following morning. "Floor Pizza" has subsequently become a minor SA meme.
> 
> Edit - found some deets - these are the SA usernames, no idea what their KF IDs are:


Found this posted elsewhere and google brought me to this thread when I tried to find more info. So here’s another piece of the puzzle. The thread is here but I don’t have an account.


----------



## Chichan (Jul 8, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I thought we were just talking about getting a relationship.  I didn't think we were talking about successful or functional ones.  For example, this is a 22 year old girl who is 4'11 who loves looking up anime hentai and lolicon stuff, posting lewds, and gets wasted most of the time.  As you can see by the photo, her b/f is probably 5ft.  Now I think she probably has BPD, considering her intense posting about her b/f and her string of rapid relationships.  But at least he is dating someone.
> 
> View attachment 717586
> 
> ...


Looks like a shadman orbiter tbqh also internet relationships are a fuckin disaster. If you find it good for you I wish you all the best. Though its best not to if you don't want to become a Shoewu.


----------



## queerape (Jul 8, 2019)

I met one of my boyfriends by shitposting and autistic jokes, so it’s not out of the realm of possibility imho.


----------



## Autocrat (Jul 8, 2019)

Rogowski said:


> Found this posted elsewhere and google brought me to this thread when I tried to find more info. So here’s another piece of the puzzle. The thread is here but I don’t have an account. View attachment 831503



What does she look like?



Medicated said:


> I thought we were just talking about getting a relationship.  I didn't think we were talking about successful or functional ones.  For example, this is a 22 year old girl who is 4'11 who loves looking up anime hentai and lolicon stuff, posting lewds, and gets wasted most of the time.  As you can see by the photo, her b/f is probably 5ft.  Now I think she probably has BPD, considering her intense posting about her b/f and her string of rapid relationships.  But at least he is dating someone.
> 
> View attachment 717586
> 
> ...



Wow. I'd happily fuck her, though I would be afraid to meet someone like that. I don't have any options right now so I'd fall for her and she is obviously a disgusting and incurable slut. That's a recipe for winding up in jail for domestic assault.


----------



## Autocrat (Jul 9, 2019)

>I'm a loyal girlfriend

Where is she located?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> View attachment 832886
> 
> >I'm a loyal girlfriend
> 
> Where is she located?


VIRGIN ALERT! Are you going to marry her? NO! Then what do you care what she looks like LMAO. You just there to smash PUSSY. That's one thing virgins don't understand, they wait for the perfect anime girl and ignore all the rest. Guess what. Just smash the pussy and STFU. maybe one day you'll learn, but until that day you'll remain a little virgin boy. I've smashed 90 year old pussy, I've smashed 700 pound pussy, IDC. At the end of the day I get laid. And you don't.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jul 9, 2019)

At the end of the day you get AIDS. And I don't.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 9, 2019)

We need a dating service.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 9, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Wouldn't it be so nice to have a partner that understood all your autistic internet jokes and interests?


it is. I'm ashamed but also glad.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jul 9, 2019)

lurk_moar said:


> We need a dating service.



I suggested that a few pages back but no one was willing to hate fuck the leg beards from PULL.


----------



## SugarSyrup (Jul 9, 2019)

God, meeting people online is always so weird and awkward, unless you’re just looking to fuck. I don’t care if it’s the farms or Tinder.
Conversely, meeting someone at a party, forming a genuine connection, starting to date, and THEN finding out they’re also a kf user would be fucking hysterical.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 9, 2019)

Big Bad Fish said:


> VIRGIN ALERT! Are you going to marry her? NO! Then what do you care what she looks like LMAO. You just there to smash PUSSY. That's one thing virgins don't understand, they wait for the perfect anime girl and ignore all the rest. Guess what. Just smash the pussy and STFU. maybe one day you'll learn, but until that day you'll remain a little virgin boy. I've smashed 90 year old pussy, I've smashed 700 pound pussy, IDC. At the end of the day I get laid. And you don't.



Real talk: People make too big a deal out of appearance.

If you develop a liking for someone, your perception of their appearance will improve. It even happens with people you like platonically, of the same sex. 

With that in mind, you don't want to be with someone ugly (unless there's compelling reasons too), but appearance is rather unimportant in the long term.

Plus, everybody gets ugly when they're old.


----------

